# Puppy Gigi aka "G!"



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She sounds like a lovely girl! We'd love to see some pictures!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

You melted my heart and I LOVE her name! Lots of love and happiness with your new addition to your very full family . I must admit I'm a bit jealous. Sleeping 8 - 5 !!! I have a 9 week old and we're nowhere near there. Maybe tonight


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

rabernet said:


> She sounds like a lovely girl! We'd love to see some pictures!


Hi Rabernet
I'm new to this
On my cell not sure if it'll let me post pics
I also wanna change my lil avatar
Soon:smiley::+1:?:+1:?


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

LynnC said:


> You melted my heart and I LOVE her name! Lots of love and happiness with your new addition to your very full family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lynn
Thank you very much for ur reply!
We got Gigi at 9.5 weeks
And it took 2 weeks before we slept all night so have hope! Soon u will sleep again:+1:?:+1:?:cherry_blossom:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on Gigi, looking forward to seeing pictures of her.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

*Pictures of gigi*

I'm hoping I was able to upload a picture


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Gee123 said:


> Lynn
> Thank you very much for ur reply!
> We got Gigi at 9.5 weeks
> And it took 2 weeks before we slept all night so have hope! Soon u will sleep again:+1:?:+1:?:cherry_blossom:


OMG she's soooo cute. I can't believe Luna will be that big in just a few weeks! She was born 10/29 and this is when we brought her home on the 23rd


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Congrats on G! We lost our golden on 9/17 and Tanner was born 9/20. We just brought him home on Sunday when he was 14 weeks old. They are so perfect to help mend broken hearts.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Gee123 said:
> 
> 
> > Lynn
> ...


Luna is so beautiful!!! They do grow fast for sure.
Gigi was only here for 2 weeks when she put her big bear paws on our dining room table. Good thing I've already started training her--
Clicker training! It's amazing how she listens when I have the clicker and a treat. She already knows
Sit, come (not perfected of course), paw, "kitchen & ice!", bed, leave it.
She does fetch pretty good now too!
I've been running her a couple times a day and this seems to help keep her a lil more manageable. She takes a break in her crate when she wants to be a persistent land shark.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Congrats on G! We lost our golden on 9/17 and Tanner was born 9/20. We just brought him home on Sunday when he was 14 weeks old. They are so perfect to help mend broken hearts.


It hurts so much to lose a loved one - especially the furry ones!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She is so precious!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

She is a cutie

We brought Rosie home dec 24th she was born 10/29


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

rabernet said:


> She is so precious!


Thank you. I have been trying not to find her so adorable - probably it's my way of trying to keep from falling madly in love with her. But I kinda think she is gonna make me get over the fear of heartbreak... She has a way about her.
I really thought I was getting her for my daughter... But as tight days move on I see that it may have been that I was also getting her for me too.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> She is a cutie
> 
> We brought Rosie home dec 24th she was born 10/29


I like that name


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm not sure if I should post this question within my thread about Gigi or whether I should start a new thread. I searched and was unable to find anything related

My question is
Who has dealt with having a golden puppy and small children and or babies? Any advice or concerns?

Thank you!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Challenges are ever present with my puppy Gigi. 
I lack the energy to detail the issues. Just sharing that I'm so tired and look forward to when the puppy stage is over...


----------



## SebastiansMom (Sep 16, 2015)

What a cutie! I can relate, I love every moment my dog follows me around. Such amazing companion


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Gee123 said:


> Challenges are ever present with my puppy Gigi.
> I lack the energy to detail the issues. Just sharing that I'm so tired and look forward to when the puppy stage is over...


The puppy stage is so tiring and hard. I understand. Tanner is my little shadow right now but he's doing great. I'm trying to enjoy it because it goes so fast. I hope it starts going better for you. Hugs.


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

Gee123 said:


> Challenges are ever present with my puppy Gigi.
> I lack the energy to detail the issues. Just sharing that I'm so tired and look forward to when the puppy stage is over...


I hate to admit it, but I felt the same way! We got Riley at 10 weeks old after losing our 14-year-old rescue Golden. I knew not what I was getting into! Going from an older "perfect" dog to a puppy was quite a shock. However, I fell in love with him at first sight and I love him more every day. Once Gigi is potty trained and finished teething things will get much better. Hang in there, it's so worth the time and effort!

KB


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Gigi is absolutely adorable! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Gee123 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenges are ever present with my puppy Gigi.
> ...


I'm glad Tanner is doing great!
Thank u for your kind words


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

KayBee said:


> Gee123 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenges are ever present with my puppy Gigi.
> ...


Thanks KB!
I believe it will be worth the effort

I see little improvements daily and that helps.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is adorable.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hang in there. Some days it feels like 1 step forward and 2 steps backwards. All of a sudden it will click in and things will become a bit easier. This time will fly and you WILL miss these puppy days .


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Last night I ramped up the training with that whole Nothing in Life is Free idea... And wow! What a difference. 

The biting has been curbed more from this technique. 
I have her do "sit" and then "paw" - then I throw her toy or give her a bully stick after she obeys. 

The last two days I smeared a tiny bit of PB on the back of my hand once a day and she licked it off.

I've read lots on these boards about landshark and ways to curb it. So the PB idea came from here.
I forget what age the land shark phase is supposed to totally stop... I'd like to know!! I'll mark it on my calendar and look forward to it!

I have a lil 9 mth old baby and have kept the two of them separated. Today Gigi was being good and calm chewing a bullystick - so I sat a couple feet away nursing baby on my lap. Gigi looked at me with happy eyes - I think she is starting to get it. Please let it be that she is getting it!! 

My poor frazzled tired mommy self needs her to try to ease up on these puppy challenges. 

My 4 year old is in that phase of "testing" me --- so that isn't helping either.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Hang in there. Some days it feels like 1 step forward and 2 steps backwards. All of a sudden it will click in and things will become a bit easier. This time will fly and you WILL miss these puppy days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the encouragement!!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Gee123 said:


> I'm hoping I was able to upload a picture


So adorable!! I love your story about following you in to blow dry your hair. I know it's so tiring, but do enjoy it, it goes fast. My girl is now 7 months and sometimes I long for the little peach that I could easily hold in my arms.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

"G"'s adorable, great picture of her.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> "G"'s adorable, great picture of her.


Thank u! What part of the Carolina's


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Watching Gigi enjoy hanging with my oldest daughter during bath time


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

I've been making Gigi do sit stay for dinner


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Gigi wants to play baby's toys 
She likes her Kong and bullysticks


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

One thing I love about Gigi
Is that twice since she has been here my baby girl has gotten sick at night, and Gigi stays totally quiet in her crate - even when I have to leave the bedroom to go to the kitchen for medicine or thermometer or something, it doesn't matter if I turn on the lights or tv or walk the floors or rock baby for an hour in the rocking chair. Even if baby fusses to nurse every hour, Gigi is quiet. I would have expected Gigi to get upset and bark or whine to get out of the crate. Instead she stayed from 8;00pm-5:45am, out to pee and poo, back to crate until 6:30am.

This is my first GR. I'm wondering if this is typical awesomeness?

No sleep for me last night bc baby girl fever. She is an absolute sweetheart baby poor thing. 

Unfortunately,
Less sleep means less stamina for puppy problems - hopeful for continued greatness from my big fur baby.

At the moment Gigi is laying in her bed watching cartoons and chewing a bullystick.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

OMG you poor thing Gee123  . I'm so sorry for your sick baby. I hope she gets better soon. From my experience that is NOT any typical awesomeness I ever experienced, so enjoy! It's important to appreciate when they do something pretty awesome as it can get so discourageing sometimes. Hopefully you, baby girl and Gigi can get in a nice long nap today.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

LynnC said:


> OMG you poor thing Gee123
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lynn 
You supportive and kind words have been appreciated over the last week. Where are u from?


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yesterday, after being outside running and playing together, G got all keyed up. We came inside. She started nipping and being crazy nuts. And while I was taking off her leash and removing a leaf from her mouth she swung her head around and bit my calf. It left a mark. I realize now that she needed to have some down time before it got to that point. She only gets that way when she is tired-- just like a baby. 

This morning she kissed me-- nuzzling kisses.

I guess it evens out.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Today Gigi yanked the leash hard and managed to rip my thumb nail - way past the middle of the thumbnail - it's bruised and I couldn't even trim it bc so painful. Tried to trim most of it and file the top so it won't catch on anything... Then coated with tons of polish... 
On a positive note at naptime (girls nap and I rest) Gigi got into her crate even before I was ready. She knows the schedule. Genius dog/puppy ((she is too big to call puppy))


----------



## loveinthenorth (Jan 5, 2016)

she is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Sounds like all is going well with your cutie 

I hope your babies feel better sick kids always equal mom's getting hardly any sleep.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you Iris!
We are hanging in there.

Recently - baby teething troubles, puppy potty regression... Two accidents today after having done nearly perfect for a week....

Lots more puppy kisses. 
Presently Gigi is pushing not around the empty high chair whilst trying to get her ice cube.

Still a lil more bite-y than I'd like.

Kinda driving me bonkers with barking now too.

She does great for meals - sit and waits until "okay" then eats.
Really neat.

Jumped up on my 4 year old today and she laughed I had to tell her never laugh at that and Gigi will be getting lots bigger it's not ok!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

My Rosie begs and begs for food her gates are up to keep her in the dinning room, she stands up and cries until I get her food ready, and if any time I'm in the kitchen for any reason she cries like she is starving, and it's not even time for her to eat.

If i have her in her xpen(also in the dinning room) while I'm doing something and not right with her, she sits at the door and stares and whines while im in the kitchen.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

That's "ruff"! Rough!! 

I have been clicker training Gigi. In my mind I picture she will be about the size of a horse - so I have been working with her at every meal to sit calmly. It hasn't been easy.
We had a major battle last week.

It was 6:30am and by oldest was sleeping- Gigi started barking at me / demanding I hurry up and feed her.
I told her quiet and tried sit/stay but she kept whining and barking. I told her if she wouldn't be quiet I'd put her in her crate. She barked again so I put her in her crate and after about 20 minutes I let her out. This time I was better prepped - I had a ziplock bag with food pre measured so I didn't take as long and left little time for her to get worked up.
Then I told her Sit, I poured the food (into bowl on countertop) right when her but hit the ground. Then I said Stay and waited about 3 seconds as I slowly placed the dish - and released her with "okay". Now everyday I do the ziplock bags so I can be quicker and there food caninet and large bag of dog food are not involved. Seems to have worked for now.

The last 2 days she has been peeing in the floor more though. One success and then three fails... I will hold on to my hope though. One day she will be better at this stuff.

I have to keep telling her to get off the furniture. She wants to sit on the sofa so bad- but I cannot have that.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Grampa is visiting and Gigi is ting to sit on his lap in the recliner...


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Awwwww sounds cute!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Gee123 said:


> That's "ruff"! Rough!!
> 
> 
> It was 6:30am and by oldest was sleeping- Gigi started barking at me / demanding I hurry up and feed her.
> ...


Looks like she is training YOU! She needs to learn to wait until you have prepared her food. Puppies don't understand long conversations i.e. If you don't stop barking I'll put you in your crate! Just stop preparing the food and go and do something else. She should get the message pretty quick. Also she needs to "stay" or "wait" once the dish is on the floor, not while it is in your hand, and then release with the "okay". You can extend the period that she has to "wait" which is a really good training exercise. All this ziplock bag stuff is her calling the shots. What will you do if she decides you are still not quick enough LOL.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Harleysmum thank you!
You make some great points.
I hear ya!
We will get there. I appreciate your insights. 

Gigi does wait and release with okay / she just was pushy that one day. I think she learned not to do that bc ever since she has been reliably good about it.

I welcome your suggestions anytime!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Only at the door*

[I didn't realize I should make my pup wait for food? I have the three so I have three dishes to fill. I have it stored in the closet in one of those plastic file bins (awesome storage btw). I take a cup and fill the first. He's the first to go for it. Then I fill the second and he goes for that, third, same thing. Then they all figure it out and eat. I don't have any food aggression problems with any of them and they all get their share so. . . Think I should train to wait and actually assign bowls. He is learning to wait at the door though. I make them wait with the door open until I say ok - comments?
QUOTE=Harleysmum;6246010]Looks like she is training YOU! She needs to learn to wait until you have prepared her food. Puppies don't understand long conversations i.e. If you don't stop barking I'll put you in your crate! Just stop preparing the food and go and do something else. She should get the message pretty quick. Also she needs to "stay" or "wait" once the dish is on the floor, not while it is in your hand, and then release with the "okay". You can extend the period that she has to "wait" which is a really good training exercise. All this ziplock bag stuff is her calling the shots. What will you do if she decides you are still not quick enough LOL.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Cute*

[Yeah, it's hard when it's so darn funny -UOTE=Gee123;6241330]Thank you Iris!
We are hanging in there.

Recently - baby teething troubles, puppy potty regression... Two accidents today after having done nearly perfect for a week....

Lots more puppy kisses. 
Presently Gigi is pushing not around the empty high chair whilst trying to get her ice cube.

Still a lil more bite-y than I'd like.

Kinda driving me bonkers with barking now too.

She does great for meals - sit and waits until "okay" then eats.
Really neat.

Jumped up on my 4 year old today and she laughed I had to tell her never laugh at that and Gigi will be getting lots bigger it's not ok![/QUOTE]


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

What kind of food are you feeding her?


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Grain free large breed puppy
Blue buffalo
But vet told me not the best


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

How much do you feed her i was told 1/3 cup 3x a day but I know some who do 1/2 cup 3x a day, which I think is better i don't think she's getting enough food.

Right now i have her on what the breeder gave her which is Annamaet option 24% but it's almost done and it's almost impossible to get so we're switching to natural balance which my sister who manages a pet store said is good for now but says Fromms, Orijin, and Acana are the best but they are expensive. Until i can arrange a special order of Fromms from her and her being able to get it for me at her discount and her bringing it to me when she visits (lives an hour away) I'm gonna stick with natural balance, grain free bison or venison.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> How much do you feed her i was told 1/3 cup 3x a day but I know some who do 1/2 cup 3x a day, which I think is better i don't think she's getting enough food.
> 
> Right now i have her on what the breeder gave her which is Annamaet option 24% but it's almost done and it's almost impossible to get so we're switching to natural balance which my sister who manages a pet store said is good for now but says Fromms, Orijin, and Acana are the best but they are expensive. Until i can arrange a special order of Fromms from her and her being able to get it for me at her discount and her bringing it to me when she visits (lives an hour away) I'm gonna stick with natural balance, grain free bison or venison.


...Gigi is getting 1 cup 3 times a day. I looked on the side of the bag for guidance on how much to give...


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Iris
I'm no expert so maybe ask vet or breeder or maybe an experienced GR owner? You know I don't wanna give u bad advice. I'm a novice GR puppy owner:cherry_blossom:


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

She has a vet visit on the 23rd i'll check with them.

thanks


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

After a fellow forum member suggested putting kibble in my pocket - I HAVE A SHADOW! Her name is Gigi. I still think to myself - what have I done?! It's so challenging to care for a puppy and two lil ones... But I really believe that this decision to make Gigi a part of our lives will be a benefit to all of us - me, hubby, my girls.

One thing is for sure, Gigi is very very smart. This could be trouble.

Mostly a good day. However, potty training back slide - two potty accidents today! A poo and a pee.

Also she barks in her crate when I leave the room... If I do laundry or baby/kid baths I have to crate her. She stops barking eventually- but it's driving me mad.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Mine hardly barks lol 2 pee accidents today none yesterday both today my fault

got up at 630 with dh and she whined i opened her crate and was trying to get her and she went, 2nd time i had to go to the store and she had 1 accident while i was gone, plus im home with a sick kid so thats fun.

looks like gigi is learning leave it well!!!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Mine hardly barks lol 2 pee accidents today none yesterday both today my fault
> 
> got up at 630 with dh and she whined i opened her crate and was trying to get her and she went, 2nd time i had to go to the store and she had 1 accident while i was gone, plus im home with a sick kid so thats fun.
> 
> looks like gigi is learning leave it well!!!


Sick kids here too - we have had 3 colds over the course of 4 weeks. 

Have you gone back to work yet? Wondering how that's going.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Nope still sick I've been sick for a month started as a : 
Cold 
Bronchitis 
Cold again
Bronchitis again
Asthma exasperation 
And now a cold again with my cough coming back 
I've been doing 3 daily breathing treatments taking Rx cough meds and steroids (i did take 2 rounds of antibiotics)
Had a chest xray and it was clear
My kid has a horrible cold was completely miserable today and is going to miss school again tomorrow, if all goes well I should be back to subbing on Wednesday, hubby is off so he can take care of her 

I hope your kiddos feel better


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Barking in the crate - try giving her something to do. A Kong with a little peanut butter smeared inside, or a few kibble - soak them for 5 minutes or so, so that she has to work at it get them out. A chew bone, that she only gets when she is in the crate, a chew rope or toy to play with. When you walk past, say 'Thank you', drop a treat or two in if she is quiet .


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Charliethree said:


> Barking in the crate - try giving her something to do. A Kong with a little peanut butter smeared inside, or a few kibble - soak them for 5 minutes or so, so that she has to work at it get them out. A chew bone, that she only gets when she is in the crate, a chew rope or toy to play with. When you walk past, say 'Thank you', drop a treat or two in if she is quiet .


Yes! Good ideas. 

Because you tend to inspire me...
Question: please remind me - why do we want dogs in our life? What are the benefits to getting thru these sometimes overwhelming challenges?


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Iris
Hope u and urs are better soon!!!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Fromm*

I live here in Wisconsin where they manufacture Fromm and they have a product that is the closest ingredient to ingredient as Fromm. Same company,it is natures premium and I get it for $38 per 40lbs. I had Lucy on large breed puppy Fromm that was recommended by my vet. Apparently it's nutrient mix limits growing too fast. After I got her fixed At 6 months I switched. she also gets NuVet vitamins to secure my Heath contract with the breeder. They are expensive and I question its benefit but she loves them and is now in the habit of getting them. QUOTE=Gee123;6248490]...Gigi is getting 1 cup 3 times a day. I looked on the side of the bag for guidance on how much to give...[/QUOTE]


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I was wracking my brain today, trying to remember, which person on the forum, had a barking puppy at mealtime, because I had the same issue. As soon as mine hears the kibble, hit the metal bowl, he goes bonkers.

If Gigi still does it- I finally figured out how to make Bodie stop. It only took a few times and it's so peaceful now at meal times. I always make him sit and wait, before the ok to eat, so I thought I'd try that while I got it ready. Worked like a charm! Can't go bonkers if you are sitting and waiting. It was a duuhh moment for me!

I'm sure you could use it in different scenarios though.
Just thought I'd share that with you-just in case


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> I was wracking my brain today, trying to remember, which person on the forum, had a barking puppy at mealtime, because I had the same issue. As soon as mine hears the kibble, hit the metal bowl, he goes bonkers.
> 
> If Gigi still does it- I finally figured out how to make Bodie stop. It only took a few times and it's so peaceful now at meal times. I always make him sit and wait, before the ok to eat, so I thought I'd try that while I got it ready. Worked like a charm! Can't go bonkers if you are sitting and waiting. It was a duuhh moment for me!
> 
> ...


Thank you!
Gigi is doing great now. She does sit n wait and I smile the whole time I'm feeding her bc it's really amazing how well she behaves at mealtimes! Makes me think she will get it in other areas soon too.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Gee123 said:


> Yes! Good ideas.
> 
> Because you tend to inspire me...
> Question: please remind me - why do we want dogs in our life? What are the benefits to getting thru these sometimes overwhelming challenges?


Will share with you what I have learned from my dogs. They have taught me to 'believe' in myself and to believe in them, to have patience, compassion and understanding, to love them for 'who' they are. That most certainly, if we try, we may fail, and we will need to find the strength and courage to try again, but if we fail to try, guaranteed, we will fail - them. If we open our hearts and our minds to learning what they have come into our lives to teach us, we can learn a lot from them - patience, forgiveness, - unconditional love and so much about 'Who' we are'. They have taught me that 'problems' are not really 'problems' but opportunities to learn and grow with them, to care for not only their physical needs but also their emotional lives.
They don't ask for much, in the grand scheme of things, gentle guidance, love, respect, to be treated with kindness and consideration for 'who they are' and for us to commit to helping them be all they can be. In return they give us their unconditional love, their loyalty, their friendship and companionship when we need it the most. When we need a 'shoulder to cry on', someone to lean on, to put a smile on our faces and warm our hearts and our beds, a 'hug' or sloppy kiss from our best friend, a quiet walk in the park, play time in the backyard- they are there, without question, without hesitation, unconditionally - they are right there for us.

The struggles and the tough times we may have on our journey through life with them - are they 'worth it'? Absolutely, undeniably - YES!!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Charliethree said:


> Gee123 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! Good ideas.
> ...


Thank you for these words. It's been 3 years since my beloved J dog died, one year since our sweet sheltie died. 

I had a total love affair with J. Frisbee dog and therapy dog. I had to really learn to train her bc she was horribly challenging as a puppy. 
Our sheltie became amazing when we had children and we saw in full how terrific she was... So gentle and patient with my girls. It made me fall even deeper in love with her.

I knew I wanted Gigi so very much - I could not get over her once I knew of her... Kept thinking of her and talking about her to my husband. 

Still-- With the challenges it's so good to hear these words. To be reminded is helpful. 

As we get to know each other, G and I are bonding. As we know the "who" you mentioned.

It's a relationship- and requires all the virtues you mentioned- 

Day by day I am beginning to believe it will be a great thing to have her in our lives.

Gigi has been with us one month today. It's our 1 month anniversary! 

Tomorrow she will be 13 weeks old.

I appreciate that she:
sleeps all night in her crate
Whimpers quietly to go out in AM (she asks nicely:smiley
Is quiet when baby needs me (sick)
Follows me around

Knows: sit, down, paw, bed, ice, leave it, drop it, come, stay (the last two need work)
Uses potty outside most of the time 
Plays catch, returns and sits
Plays with my daughter appropriately most of the time (I'm close by always)
Lays down quietly sometimes
Demonstrates love toward all of us


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

"Demonstrates love towards us all" In tough times, that is a good one, to remind all of us that!! 
For the life of me, I can't get Bodie to retrieve anything yet!!
I had a Sheltie years ago-she was the most amazing, smartest little dog!
My Bodie will be 13 weeks tomorrow as well!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

i hope all is well with Gigi, i hope to see new pics soon!!

hows your kids?

mine is on antibiotics now has bronchitis and a groin pull from skating this past weekend

i just got back from urgent care had IV fluids, IV steroids 2 breathing treatments labs and a CAT Scan all is ok now im feeling better i now have heavy duty antibiotics, heavy duty steroids and cough meds.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> "Demonstrates love towards us all" In tough times, that is a good one, to remind all of us that!!
> For the life of me, I can't get Bodie to retrieve anything yet!!
> I had a Sheltie years ago-she was the most amazing, smartest little dog!
> My Bodie will be 13 weeks tomorrow as well!


Shelties talk a lot! I remember that! 
She was very cool and we miss her still. 

Hey where did you get Bodie? Maybe they are litter mates? Could it be!?


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Iris
I'm so sorry you have been so sick for such a long time. You will come out of these Challenging days - hang in there! I am wishing you and yours well


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Gee123 said:


> Shelties talk a lot! I remember that!
> She was very cool and we miss her still.
> 
> Hey where did you get Bodie? Maybe they are litter mates? Could it be!?


Ha ha no - Bodie is a Canadian boy. There were only 3 pups in the litter and there was only 1 girl.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Gee123 said:


> Iris
> I'm so sorry you have been so sick for such a long time. You will come out of these Challenging days - hang in there! I am wishing you and yours well


Thanks for the well wishes it means a lot


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Here are some new pics of Gigi 13 weeks old.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Look at her, shes gorgeous.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Look at her, shes gorgeous.


Thanks Iris!
I think the one where her ears are sticking out is kinda funny.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Happy 13 week birthday Gigi!! Love that pic with her ears up. Is she on a swing? She looks like she's having fun!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yesterday was a banner day! Gigi was terrific! She used potty outside or peewee pads if I couldn't help her right that second. She played nicely with my oldest. They played outside on the deck with large blocks of colored ice I had made for them. She didn't play landshark much. She had nice manners all day.

We had a lil issue throughout the whole day with her wanting to scratch and bite at the corner of a rug - but with the pocket full of kibble and full day of activities she did mostly very well.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

She turned 15 weeks old on Friday.... This coming Friday she will be 4 months old! I think I remember someone saying that between 4-6 months they chill out?


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

wow 4 months already, i cant wait for that lol i was told that 4-6 months you see a big difference in them as far as learning.

Rosie will be 3 months old Thursday, im hoping her bladder starts to hold longer.

I'll tell you what im looking forward to her not acting like a sassy, little brat lol


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Haha @ "sassy lil brat"

I'm looking forward to not having to repeat the mantra "it's going to be okay!" And not saying to myself "what have I done!?"


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I still have that at least once a week lol 

today we let her explore more area in the house after going out to pee and poop and the 1st thing she did was pee on the floor, so yeah 1st thing i thought was "what did i do to myself" lol (we have both bedrooms off limits and will remain that way always) she will eventually be allowed to have the hall/kitchen/dinning room/other hall and living room to roam but right now i cant let her shes not trustful.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Gigi can't be trusted yet either

Even when I have to change a diaper, I make her come with me and get into her crate while I change baby. Now she just goes in there when I tell her I need to do that. I usually toss in her bully stick. 
I can't turn my back for even a second. The pocket full of kibble helps when I'm paying attention...


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

yup anything i do i have to put her in her xpen or crate, today i had to do that when me and my son baked a cake, just cant trust her and with the cold weather(22 out with a wind chill of 7 wind gusts up to 20mph) im having trouble getting her to pee outside poop is fine she doesn't go in the house, but pee ugh its a never ending battle, plus were leash training, and learning steps i have a set of wooden steps that i have to go down to get to out to the yard she goes up no problem but down shes scared, we live on the 2nd and 3rd floors of a duplex (elderly in-laws live on the 1st floor)

she starts the 1st stage of Puppy Kindergarten this coming Sunday with one other puppy in the class same age (German Shepard) we will be learning leash training, sit/stay/lay down/come when called. she already knows sit and come when called.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Had fun with Gigi in the snow the last couple of days! Funny face


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Cute!!!!

Shes the same color as Rosie we just had a dusting so no real snow yet but we may have a nice fall this weekend


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Iris
Good about puppy K
We will do that starting his weekend too!
Yes about snow this weekend... It makes taking puppies out to poop and pee a major headache bc they just wanna play.
It is 14 degrees with wind chill, I spent 10 minutes outside she peed, came inside and pooped. Grrrr.
We will get there


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I hope so I'm losing hope, all day she peed in the house and outside no matter how much we take her out. i dont get it. I dont think she really likes me, shes always pissy with me, and i know i still haven't bonded with her and that scares me.

I'm back to work finally tomorrow and i know she wont hold her bladder longer then a hour or hour and a half at most, is that normal for 3 months old? i have my mom coming over to let her out a few times and feed her, i took a short job just getting back to work after almost a month off so im only working 1030-3 (im a sub at my kids elementary school)i'll still need her to let her out at 1130, 1230(lunch), 130, 230 luckily my mom only lives down the street, and is off this week from her job, any other time i have no idea what to do, and when i actually work a 8-3 shift i can come home at lunch and once during my planning period buy i will still have to arrange someone to let her out 2-3 times.

how can i train her to go longer then an hour in between going out? i think shes just trained to go every hour and doesn't know she can hold it longer?


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

I wouldn't worry so much if she's in a crate. They will hold it because they don't like to pee where they sleep. i heard the can hold it for an hour plus 1 for each month of age. So being three months, she should've able to hold it for 4 hours. Next month 5 and so on... G old kuckLucy was hard to train but she only had maybe one accident in her crate and Louie never peed in it - it will be nice for you to be in a different environment for a while


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Iris 
I agree with Amy.i think it'll be good to get away from Puppy for a lil while. I had an amazing dog - she died 3 years ago. When J was a pup she was a huge PIA. I took her to a doggy daycare where she had to play with other dogs and when I came to pick her up that afternoon - she was no longer a PIA. She was a totally different dog!! I took her twice a week for a while and before I knew it I had an amazing sweet dog.

Speaking of PIAs... I turned my back for one second and Gigi had climbed onto the kitchen table and ate some of my kid's cereal. I put her in the crate so I could clean up the mess - cereal bits everywhere and juice spilled. It was my fault I guess I should've known she'd do that. I still see her as a puppy but she is quite the gymnast. I think I'll try agility with her at some point. 

Gigi will start attending doggy daycare 1-2 a week to be with other dogs. Ongoing training. Puppy K this weekend. 

We can do it! They are gonna get there.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks ladies i need to hear that lol she cried to go out this morning to poop but got inside and as soon as she went into her xpen so i could get my kid ready for school she peed in there. she also peed over night in her crate.

she starts puppy k this Sunday and i want to put her in daycare once a week but hubby thinks its a waste of money (we can afford it no problem) im still trying to talk him into it, we have a awesome one about 5 miles from our house that i can watch her on a 24 camera and im usually off on Wednesdays (mostly, but at least once a week im off) and it would so easy to drop her off after i drop my kid off and then picking her up after i pick him up.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Socializing with other dogs will make her a fantastic dog. I cannot say it strongly enough. The difference it made was astounding. My J became the sweetest loveliest dog in the world. She became a frisbee dog and therapy dog. She was amazing. Maybe ur hubby would consider if u shared this info-- plus any other info u can find on this forum to support the idea


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Here are pics from today. Outside I got kisses - lots.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Look at how her coat is changing!! G is a stunner!!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Look at how her coat is changing!! G is a stunner!!


When she was in the snow her coat looked pinkish! It's got waves in it now.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

She is just precious!!!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

She's going to have a beautiful coat! So white, I absolutely love their bush tails. Lucy and Louie are in daycare once a week. Makes a huge difference. Wish I cold afford more than once a week but glad I can do it at all. I love my daycare, they give each dog about a half hour individual traing, can't tell you how much it helped


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Amy
I'm glad to hear you say that daycare helped for you too. Yesterday I rd to find articles about it for Iris and couldn't find any. I found info about socialization -- but I wanted to find something that talked about how transformative it is!! I'm so hopeful about the improvements we will see this month in Gigi. She is growing so fast - and with my lil girls - I'm quite eager for Gigi to become better behaved. Though I must admit she is very good already - there is room to improve. 
--
Right now she is laying nicely on her bed with a bully stick. I think she is starting to understand our schedule and what is expected of her. I feel like we are beginning to have an understanding! I take her out to play and do fun things with her - but when inside she must be calm. We might play fetch and she might circle he house with my daughter on her tricycle - but otherwise she seems to get it that she should be calm. Yeah she tries to chew rugs sometimes - but she will "leave it".
I've continued to notice that she becomes tired and bitey about every 1-1.5 hours and needs a nap.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What a beautiful puppy .


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Gee123 said:


> I'm hoping I was able to upload a picture


So cute! She looks like a 'good time girl'


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Gee123 said:


> Here are pics from today. Outside I got kisses - lots.




Beautiful Golden. My pup is 4 months and although she listens to me and knows I am the Alpha ( I honestly think being male and having a very deep voice makes a difference with puppies. If I raise my voice just a bit....she stops whatever she is doing until I correct her) and she is good as gold with me but....my partner who has a much easier voice and has an easier-going personality...she acts the same way with him that you mention. All in all....you are being a great parent and in a few months you will have an amazing friend for life. Hang in there. This is my third time around....one was a demon...one was almost perfect as a pup...and Skye is in-between. It all works out in the end if you love them and deal with issues as they come up. You are going to have a great summer!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Gee123 said:


> Amy
> I'm glad to hear you say that daycare helped for you too. Yesterday I rd to find articles about it for Iris and couldn't find any. I found info about socialization -- but I wanted to find something that talked about how transformative it is!! I'm so hopeful about the improvements we will see this month in Gigi. She is growing so fast - and with my lil girls - I'm quite eager for Gigi to become better behaved. Though I must admit she is very good already - there is room to improve.
> --
> Right now she is laying nicely on her bed with a bully stick. I think she is starting to understand our schedule and what is expected of her. I feel like we are beginning to have an understanding! I take her out to play and do fun things with her - but when inside she must be calm. We might play fetch and she might circle he house with my daughter on her tricycle - but otherwise she seems to get it that she should be calm. Yeah she tries to chew rugs sometimes - but she will "leave it".
> I've continued to notice that she becomes tired and bitey about every 1-1.5 hours and needs a nap.


I'm compiling my argument for a talk with DH soon to put her in daycare once every 2 weeks then if that works out once a week, that along with puppy k she should get on track.

My son is waiting so patiently to be able to play with her without being attacked by a land shark, lol he wants to show her things is always saying "Rosie look at me", "look at this" "look at that" "your my best friend, i love you" and i know soon it will be better for him and her to be play and she will follow him around i cant wait for that. 

your girls will have that too, once our puppies are no longer land sharks lol


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Today is Gigi's first day at doggie daycare.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Have fun Gigi


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Have fun Gigi


Thanks Lynn! 

I was surprised that, as I drove toward the daycare, I felt a lil like I'd miss her today. And I felt a lil nervous about leaving her.
I guess she is cracking the vault that is my heart! I also feel happy I get to spend the day with only my baby girl. Yay! And maybe Gigi will arrive home tired this afternoon -- making for an easier day all around. This mama could use a bit of easy for a day!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

It's nice for the both of you to have a break! I'm sure she'll have a ball!! Make sure you fit a nap in there somewhere!!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

A nap?! Grrrreat idea!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Have a great day Gigi!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Have a great day Gigi!


Thank you! 

She will have one dog (known to be ideal first playmate) to play with. She will get to go to the bay and play.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Gee123 said:


> Thanks Lynn!
> 
> I was surprised that, as I drove toward the daycare, I felt a lil like I'd miss her today. And I felt a lil nervous about leaving her.
> I guess she is cracking the vault that is my heart! I also feel happy I get to spend the day with only my baby girl. Yay! And maybe Gigi will arrive home tired this afternoon -- making for an easier day all around. This mama could use a bit of easy for a day!


No guilt feelings here, just a waste of time. You'll both be better for it, she'll be a better (tired) puppy and you'll be a better mom (furry and human) for the break. Wish me luck out to the grocery store . Shelves will probably be empty already! Looks like lots of puppy playtime in the snow this weekend.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Gee123 said:


> Today is Gigi's first day at doggie daycare.


Good luck!!! 

Im hoping to have Rosie in soon.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Gee123 said:
> 
> 
> > Today is Gigi's first day at doggie daycare.
> ...


Thank you! I'm very hopeful this will be a wonderful thing for all of us.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

This is a pic my doggy daycare sent today. Looks like she had fun. I just noticed she doesn't have a leash on her in this pic! How cool.

Gigi came home, pooped outside and then I told her she prob should nap in her crate while I get the kids situated. She has been asleep since then (almost an hour so far).

The report is that she was "great" and "a lil shy". I guess that's to be expected since this was her first socialization experience (with other dogs and away from home) and she is 15 weeks old. When I picked her up I saw an old golden there too. She got to play with two different dogs. 

The daycare said she vomited on the car ride to the beach. She tends to vomit during every ride... Anyone know what's up with that and will she outgrow it? How can I help her to not vomit... Other than not feed her?

She didn't puke on the way home, she slept.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Gigi was very good today. She was clearly tired, sleeping more than usual and stretching a lot. She didn't have any accidents. She wasn't much of a landshark today - a lil bit but not bad. She didn't have much energy to run and play today.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Looks like G had fun! That's awesome-daycare takes them to the beach. That would have been so good for her!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Good days bad days, this was a bad one. Let them have full reign of the house while at work and was totally impressed as I have been all week, but then... I took a quick nap and all hell broke loose. Rug up off the floor, potty and poop on it. I am currently giving the cold shoulder until I recouped. Glad you had a good one. Hoping for a nice weekend.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Awesome*

Wish I was at the beach. Glad to hear bout daycare 



Gee123 said:


> This is a pic my doggy daycare sent today. Looks like she had fun. I just noticed she doesn't have a leash on her in this pic! How cool.
> 
> Gigi came home, pooped outside and then I told her she prob should nap in her crate while I get the kids situated. She has been asleep since then (almost an hour so far).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Snowing lots today - pics to come


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Its snowing here were getting 18-24 inches 

i have a side door that my steps to go outside are inside in the hall we never use this door but we are now hubby shoveled a square patch out for her to use and so far shes only peed once and pooped in the house this is gonna mess her all up and i'll be cleaning up messes all weekend ugh our main door we use that goes right outside to my small porch and steps to get to the yard is unsafe to use in this weather, so shes confused about this area to go.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Its snowing here were getting 18-24 inches
> 
> i have a side door that my steps to go outside are inside in the hall we never use this door but we are now hubby shoveled a square patch out for her to use and so far shes only peed once and pooped in the house this is gonna mess her all up and i'll be cleaning up messes all weekend ugh our main door we use that goes right outside to my small porch and steps to get to the yard is unsafe to use in this weather, so shes confused about this area to go.


I know.
Gigi woke me at 5:15am to pee and poo - we went outside and the wind was blowing so much she was too freaked out to poop. Eventually she did.. But it sucked waiting.

It'll be tough on us puppy parents! And our pups r gonna be all confused. It'll be a growing experience.

When I was shoveling the snow was coming down sideways.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes its awful and i dont know about gigi but Rosie gets distracted to easy the wind blowing throws her off and she wants to eat the snow.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

When it stops snowing shovel a patch of grass for Gigi and Rosie to go potty. That should help. Stay warm until then


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes Iris 
G eats snow too.

Lynn
It's gonna snow til tomorrow 
I've shoveled twice....
Trying to stay ahead of it
However it is not working 
So I'll take ur advice


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Yes its awful and i dont know about gigi but Rosie gets distracted to easy the
> wind blowing throws her off and she wants to eat the snow.


And I've found that with my other dogs the more snow they ate the more they needed to pee


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

G murdered frosty


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Rosie prances in the snow on the leash like the female dog from 101 Dalmatians lol nose up tail up prancing along the pathways 

Ill try and get pic before dark tonight or tomorrow. She got better at going outside so that's good.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Rosie prances in the snow on the leash like the female dog from 101 Dalmatians lol nose up tail up prancing along the pathways
> 
> Ill try and get pic before dark tonight or tomorrow. She got better at going outside so that's good.


Can't wait to see a pic.
When I've taken G out I've been busy shoveling and fighting her for the leash and she bites the shovel / it's quite a scene. She made me laugh a couple times today... Unexpected. I didn't know she'd be funny.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Good luck with all the snow you are getting. Be safe shoveling and stay warm. Post pics of pooches in the snow. frosty, murdered? Hum -


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Had kind of tough day yesterday and woke up mopey. Then while outside with Gigi - noticed I was smiling - watching her in the snow. She was so happy and enjoying the moment - it was a cool thing... And it cheered me up so much.

Clearly I am starting to find the magic of this amazing breed in my sweet Gigi. Grateful for her. (And I think that is a major improvement- coming from feeling mostly overwhelmed with her).

She is 15 weeks old and 4 days.
(((I miscounted weeks last time! See?! Now I can count again!! Major improvements)))


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Glad you're feeling better. Take some pics of Gigi in the snow and post them on the 2016 Snowpocalypse Jonas Pics thread.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Glad you're feeling better. Take some pics of Gigi in the snow and post them on the 2016 Snowpocalypse Jonas Pics thread.


Thank you!
I will.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Glad you're feeling better. Take some pics of Gigi in the snow and post them on the 2016 Snowpocalypse Jonas Pics thread.


Can't wait to see them.

I posted some also.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Today Gigi was still long enough to grab a couple pictures


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

These pics are from today. My daughter was sledding and Gigi wanted to go sledding too! She kept trying to get in the sled with my daughter.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Had to use bigger crate. G can layout longways now, she seems thrilled. I had to bc yesterday I noticed she couldn't stand and her paw was pushing on the gate when she laid down. I worried the new crate would be a little too big but she did great last night and there were no accidents.
The crate is for up to 60 lbs...


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

That's great, we upgraded to a bigger crate also last week. It's nice to see them stretch out .


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

i started out with the biggest crate and have a divider i moved it back one section so far since she is long 

good job with going all night little Gigi!!!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hurray for doggy daycare and magic mushrooms!! 

G had daycare yesterday and played with 3 other dogs. When I picked her up she had a lil bit of beach hair. I was happy for her. 

This morning she is working on eating 1/2 her breakfast out of the "magic mushroom"

My goal for the next 3 years (oh dear!) of puppyhood is to keep Gigi tired and busy! (Like me!) 

Today she will have her first professional grooming. I've been giving her a bath since she got here - and I am quite sure I cannot do as good a job as a pro! She has been having nails trimmed at the Vet... I haven't gotten into doing that yet... 

I unloaded pics from my camera yesterday but had this one - it's a repeat so I jazzed it up with a filter. 

**how do u keep ur pup busy?


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Yay! More new experiences for G!! Beautiful picture of your girl. So sweet! Yesterday, Bodie got to meet a crowd of school children. He loved it!!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Yay! More new experiences for G!! Beautiful picture of your girl. So sweet! Yesterday, Bodie got to meet a crowd of school children. He loved it!!


Wow! That is very exciting. Are you training for service work or something? I'd like to know more


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome job, Gigi glad she had fun at daycare 

i keep Rosie busy with tons of toys and romps outside when i can she loves her elk antler and her bully stick im looking into more stimulating toys ones she has to work at for food. 

GUESS WHAT?? i finally talked hubby into letting Rosie go to daycare, where gonna trial a day next wed and if she does good we will take her once every 2 weeks for a month then when hubby gets busy with his business she will go once a week.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Awesome job, Gigi glad she had fun at daycare
> 
> i keep Rosie busy with tons of toys and romps outside when i can she loves her elk antler and her bully stick im looking into more stimulating toys ones she has to work at for food.
> 
> GUESS WHAT?? i finally talked hubby into letting Rosie go to daycare, where gonna trial a day next wed and if she does good we will take her once every 2 weeks for a month then when hubby gets busy with his business she will go once a week.


Hi Iris 
I think that'll make a great difference for sure. I'm glad she will go do that. With half of Gigi breakfast in that mushroom toy today - I got to have an actual full cup of coffee - while sitting! Yay me!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Gee123 said:


> Hi Iris
> I think that'll make a great difference for sure. I'm glad she will go do that. With half of Gigi breakfast in that mushroom toy today - I got to have an actual full cup of coffee - while sitting! Yay me!


That sounds awesome!!! In the mornings for awhile Rosie is in her xpen so I can get my shower, get my son ready for school and get him to school, then we usually go out to play for 20 mins then if I have to anywhere she goes in the crate. I'm still not confident with her potty skills enough to let her go anywhere in the house but the dinning room and I already hate the baby gates lol

Where did you get the mushroom toy I'm looking to stimulate her as well as have her slow down when eating she inhales her food in 30 seconds.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

This is the one I got
It seems to be a winner


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

I just gave her a "chilly bone" and she seems happy about that too.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome i will have to try it, she got a hold of a piece of tissue today she will put anything into her mouth


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes
Tissues 
washcloths 
paper towels


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Husband: why is Gigi being so calm
Gigi: (sitting in the kitchen being good)


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Good job Gigi!!!

I wish I could say that about Rosie she's a crazy doggy lol


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Good job Gigi!!!
> 
> I wish I could say that about Rosie she's a crazy doggy lol


I think it's bc she is tired out!
She normally wakes me to go out at 4:30-5:00am. Today I woke her at 6:30am! 
Tuesday was daycare, yesterday bath, today daycare again. I think when the weather improves I'll take her to run at the beach every morning that I can. 
A tired dog = a happy me!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I think thats what i need to do, more exercise for Rosie, i dont think shes burning off enough energy


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

There have been a couple times this week when it was quiet and I wondered "what's she doing!!??" Only to find her being good - relaxing on her bed or playing with a toy. 
Whew. I was hoping it would get easier...
She is so soft!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Getting big fast


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Aww she is getting big!!!

mines been so bratty the past few days ugh


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Iris
Hang in there!

Gigi is great when I keep her busy and tired.
Here is my new trick: put this Into a Kong and freeze


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Another activity Gigi Luvs that I discovered accidentally -- 
My kid's sand bucket had a huge chunk of ice in it -- Gi played with that for 30 minutes then slept for 2 hours!
So
I've started freezing blocks of ice for her - I use kid cups or Tupperware and a lil food color, my daughter enjoys this game with G. We go outside on our deck - fresh air helps


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Gigi's getting to be such a big girl. Sounds like you're doing a great job. A tired dog is a good dog .


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Gigi looks wonderful! Nice picture! I'm going to have to try that! Maybe it will help Bodie not eat sticks so much!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Gigi woke from a nap and here is what we did in one hour following:
Kong with frozen yummies
Mushroom with kibble (lunch)
Chilly bone
Tug
Fetch
Obedience training

And 1.5 hours later she is napping again.
Soon we will go outside to play with that ice I was telling u about. 

If she could quit being a PIA about pulling the leash I'd take her around the block. I'm thinking of getting her a front harness thing...


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Gigi's getting to be such a big girl. Sounds like you're doing a great job. A tired dog is a good dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Gigi looks wonderful! Nice picture! I'm going to have to try that! Maybe it will help Bodie not eat sticks so much!


Ha! Try it!
Gigi also eats sticks - I tell her to knock it off - but she persists. And Moss! She loves Moss!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Here is another pic from today with G standing, and the older pic (2-3 weeks ago?)


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Roses*

[both mine are with the sticks too, only they take it on step further and break off branches from my rose bushes. Now you'd think with the thorns they should shy away but no... My fault I did not cover them for winter I Guess, but I have a feeling they are not all going to come back so healthy.

They do chew on the snow but I might try the brick thing. They love the Chewys and bully sticks but I'm a bit hesitant to give them too many.


QUOTE=Gee123;6294042]Ha! Try it!
Gigi also eats sticks - I tell her to knock it off - but she persists. And Moss! She loves Moss![/QUOTE]


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Shes so cute her coat color is the same as rosie! You do so much stuff with her she's so lucky.

So Rosie has her 1st puppy K class tomorrow, she gets dropped off 3 hours before for her 1st bathe/groom session with them, I'm only doing it this one time since i have a coupon that makes it so cheap, otherwise i have groomer on the next block.

I have to go online and get some new toys I feel she doesn't have anything challenging to do.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Amy! Not the roses! That's terrible


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Shes so cute her coat color is the same as rosie! You do so much stuff with her she's so lucky.
> 
> So Rosie has her 1st puppy K class tomorrow, she gets dropped off 3 hours before for her 1st bathe/groom session with them, I'm only doing it this one time since i have a coupon that makes it so cheap, otherwise i have groomer on the next block.
> 
> I have to go online and get some new toys I feel she doesn't have anything challenging to do.


I think G loves ice cubes from the freezer more than any activity toy she has...


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I'll have to try it but I don't make ice cubes, I have no room for trays and my ice maker doesn't work since my water line isn't set up to do it. I'll have to get a cup of ice from wawa and keep it in the freezer.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

In an effort to socialize Gigi I took her on a special outing today. The duck pond. She saw ducks and walked across a bridge. She met a man and a lil girl - she greeted both very excitedly and I tried to get her to sit first then be petted - but strangers don't always care about those things. 
She watched the ducks with an intensity that was vey cool to observe!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my gosh. I would have bet money that was a pic of her sissy Luna  . What a big girl she is.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Oh my gosh. I would have bet money that was a pic of her sissy Luna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! I just saw some of ur pics - I like Luna on the stairs pic!! Funny attitude and all!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Love the pic of Gigi on the bench! Bodie finds ducks fascinating too! It will be interesting to see pics of Gigi, Rosie and Luna all grown up. They all look so alike!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Love the pic of Gigi on the bench! Bodie finds ducks fascinating too! It will be interesting to see pics of Gigi, Rosie and Luna all grown up. They all look so alike!


they do !!! shes so cute sitting there all serious.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Oh my gosh. I would have bet money that was a pic of her sissy Luna  . What a big girl she is.


yes they all look like sisters 

is Luna getting that hair on her back that is curling like her mama?


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

She's looking right at me here -she rarely stops long enough to do that. Anyone have an idea what she is thinking?


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Here she is staring at the ducks. The ducks were scared of her and flew away as soon as they saw her.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Love the pic of Gigi on the bench! Bodie finds ducks fascinating too! It will be interesting to see pics of Gigi, Rosie and Luna all grown up. They all look so alike!


I'll have to go see ur posts to see a picture of ur Bodie - I'm on my cell and so can't see if u have any signature pics of Bodie


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so confused right now . I thought I was on Rosie's thread and that was a pic of her instead it's a pic of Gigi??? Now Luna is looking like Gigi, I think the 3 of them do look alike .


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Gee123 said:


> Here she is staring at the ducks. The ducks were scared of her and flew away as soon as they saw her.


this looks like the back of Rosie lol they could be sisters


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Just looking*

Surprising she just stares rather than go after, hey? My thought is that she'd run for the water. Lucky you!

UOTE=Gee123;6298857]Here she is staring at the ducks. The ducks were scared of her and flew away as soon as they saw her.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*I love you mama*

"Thanks for taking me to the pond with all these ducks."

QUOTE=Gee123;6298849]She's looking right at me here -she rarely stops long enough to do that. Anyone have an idea what she is thinking?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Yes, she brings me roses*

At first I thought it was cute, BIG mistake -









Gee123 said:


> Amy! Not the roses! That's terrible


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Amystelter said:


> At first I thought it was cute, BIG mistake -
> 
> [iurl="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=612010&d=1454578601"]
> 
> ...


Oh wow!! Yeah I'd be thrilled the FIRST time too - how cool, my pup brought me a rose. Wow. Not good. The deer are my roses. I had every color imaginable planted over the course of a few days. As soon as one bloomed - I took a pic and the next day --- gone. The deer had chewed them all up. I got so mad I dug up all the roses bushes - if I can't have roses neither can those stinking deer.


----------



## Just Ernie (Feb 2, 2016)

She is so precious. Love her eyes.


----------



## Just Ernie (Feb 2, 2016)

She is so cute. Love her eyes.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

She sat in the front seat of my car today as we drove to doggy daycare. She rested her chin on my arm and stared at me. I enjoyed that.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

My arm is resting on the console and her head is resting on me. I just love that.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Is she belted in at all? It's dangerous for her to be in the car without being in a crate or being belted in using a seat harness, especially if she's in the front. I don't know if this is just a one time thing or what but please be careful. She's gorgeous by the way!!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for the insight. I'm working on this presently. As always, I'm open to suggestions of what has worked for you.
I had her in a crate until a couple days ago when she outgrew it. Now I am working on alternative. The daycare is a short ride and the roads are empty - but yes I'm working on it.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Gee123 said:


> Thanks for the insight. I'm working on this presently. As always, I'm open to suggestions of what has worked for you.
> I had her in a crate until a couple days ago when she outgrew it. Now I am working on alternative. The daycare is a short ride and the roads are empty - but yes I'm working on it.


Here's a recent thread about seat harnesses and car safety! Every time Kaizer outgrows a seat harness, he's always loose in the car (by loose I mean he's in someone's lap (not the driver's)). It's hard buying things like this for them because they'll fit one week, but by the next it won't. There's a lot of returning and buying that happens very frequently while they're younger. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-polls/346370-how-does-your-dog-ride-car.html


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Gee123 said:


> She sat in the front seat of my car today as we drove to doggy daycare. She rested her chin on my arm and stared at me. I enjoyed that.


Gigi is such a beauty . Also, you need to be careful in the front seat with the airbags. I got a harness for Luna that buckles into the back seatbelt. Also, I got a sling type blanket so she can't fall off the seat onto the floor should I hit the breaks (probably because a deer jumped out in front of me  !) .


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

My passenger airbag is turned off. Thank u for the ideas. I will find what works best for us...


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

She cannot always ride in backseat bc I have 2 small children...


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Where are the new tails of G?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Gi has been enjoying the snow. She also likes my daughter's sled very much and enjoys getting rides on it. She is a delight and surprises me everyday. 

She has begun to counter surf - but she hasn't gotten anything yet. 

She has started jumping up more - I'll have to look into ways to get her to stop this behavior.

She is doing better about not pulling on the leash... But there is more work to do. I need to have more time and some treats and then I can get her on the same page I bet. 

My girls and I have been under the weather so it's been hectic trying to get everyone well. Couple more days and we will be well I think.

Gi is at daycare playing with her doggie friends today.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Amystelter said:


> Where are the new tails of G?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Amy
Thanks for checking in on Gi! You are funny "tails" haha


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Just wanted to share 

I can tell a major difference in Gigi over the last week. She is really becoming a wonderful sweetheart. 

It's surprising to me still - that she is compassionate. When my lil baby was sick (again!) Gigi was terrific. Well behaved and gentle - watchful at times. This is more than I imagined. 

She still wants to chew on the carpet and get on the sofa - both of which are not allowed. So we are working on that. But overall it's been great.

She is 19 weeks.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Cuddled with Gigi today
She is awesome


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

so glad your enjoying your time with Gigi, its so awesome. 

i cannot say the same, every time ours has free range (except bedrooms) all she does is bite you, you cant pet her or cuddle her nothing.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Be*

Patient, Lucy was really mouth but it was just a stage. Remember it drove me crazy cuz I wanted to play and cuddle. She totally grew out of it and now lives to cuddle



IrisBramble said:


> so glad your enjoying your time with Gigi, its so awesome.
> 
> i cannot say the same, every time ours has free range (except bedrooms) all she does is bite you, you cant pet her or cuddle her nothing.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> so glad your enjoying your time with Gigi, its so awesome.
> 
> i cannot say the same, every time ours has free range (except bedrooms) all she does is bite you, you cant pet her or cuddle her nothing.


FWIW Gigi still gets bitey when she is tired. When she does, I put her in her crate for a rest. She promptly falls asleep.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Haven't posted, hectic life lately! 

All is well
I'm thrilled with Gigi - what an amazing, sweet, gentle and compassionate dog! She is so smart.
Still a bit of puppy PIA - lol- but it's rare.

Pics
Here she is sitting in the chair next to mine while I care for lil sick baby. She kissed baby's arm and laid down.

Here she is getting some untapped energy out - digging is something I wanna stop her from doing. But she hadn't had much exercise since Thursday daycare bc baby ill, I haven't been able to exercise her properly. So I let it slide for now.

I bought her one of those ball toys - chuck it! She enjoys that.

She went for a swim in the bay/ocean.

We all love her very much.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Gigi is such a gorgeous girl! She looks like she's having fun in the dirt in the last picture you posted.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Gigi is growing to be such a big girl . She's a beautiful puppy! Glad to hear how well she's doing adjusting to your family life. I'm glad she's adding joy to your family and trust me she will be your kids best friend . Hope baby gets better soon.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Cute pics! Luv the mud when it's not on mine[emoji16]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Love the picture! She is so beautiful!!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Cute pics, she is adorable!!! she seems to be adding such joy top your family.

i see every day a little tiny bit of difference with Rosie and my son, each day the bond is getting stronger and i know once this "puppy" stage is over after shes a year or so old it will be so different and i cannot wait to see them glued to each other.

thanks for the update!!!

btw she still looks like my Rosie and her sissy Luna


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

6 months old!

Gigi is a wonderful friend.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Look at her long legs! She is beautiful!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Gee123 said:


> 6 months old!
> 
> Gigi is a wonderful friend.


Wow, 6 months already! Gigi is beautiful . I'm glad she has bonded with your family so well. I remember when you were getting discouraged and everyone was telling you to just hang in there. Hope the baby is doing better .


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Glad to see Gigi-


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Shes beautiful


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Gigi had an X-ray

She'd been vomiting around 3am and loose stool every other day. 

After a number of days she puked up something that hit the crate floor with a THUD - looked like a flat rock about 1.5 inches long. I put it in ziplock and hubby said looked like a bone or something. 

She vacuums the ground like a lunatic / we clearly need to work on this.

I took her to the vet. No problems were found. 
She got meds 

They told me to cook for her - chk n rice for a day or two.

She seems all better.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Gave Gi a bully STICK she prefers it to the bullySpring it seems.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Hope Gigi is feeling better 

Rosie loves her bully stick!!


----------

